# Who do you talk with on SAS?



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Let's consider all forms of communication here: buddy chat, PM, VM, however else you communicate.

Just dudes for me. Just like irl. There's really very few people I can relate to.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Nobody....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mostly guys overall but I don't often talk with anyone. Most of the pms/vms I get are one offs, but I'm bad at keeping up contact with people usually anyway.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, if anyone actually wastes time talking to me...

I've had this feeling that I simply get alone with women better and I don't know exactly why I tend to feel a little more uncomfortable around guys.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nobody...recently anyway I just say stuff that doesn't validate a response


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't really talk to many people. Don't get me wrong I really enjoy doing it, I just think that making conversation is hard.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> I don't really talk to many people. Don't get me wrong I really enjoy doing it, I just think that making conversation is hard.


no its not...ask me anything..?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Veey fee from sas, one best friend I "IM" and on the rare occasion others through fb or Skype. Used to be more when we had a group of people who would "e-hangout" a lot but that disbanded earlier this year and people went their separate ways. 

I do wonder what various people from here I used to talk to a lot are up to these days.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Both males & females. Perhaps slightly more females than males, I'm not sure.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Nobody...recently anyway I just say stuff that doesn't validate a response


Ha! Responded. Now what?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> Ha! Responded. Now what?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

blue2 said:


>


Back off tiger


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Eh, I don't really talk with anyone anymore.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

No one. I guess I either come off differently on the forums/PMs or no one is interested in being friends with me. The latter wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I used to have a few male friends that I talked to more frequently than females, but either way I don't really talk to many people here anymore. Occasionally I'll talk to my best friend from here, but I usually just stick with Michael.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> Eh, I don't really talk with anyone anymore.


Just noticed your location is "Al Kharid." :lol

Aaaah I'm being hit with childhood runescape memory flashbacks. Special mention to the damn Prince Ali Rescue quest, that nobody completes because its a pain in the a** haha


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm just communicating with one person regularly atm. We mostly send pictures of hot twinks to each other, though. He knows who he is.

Also, I haven't been talking much to females here(sadly), but I was glad that a certain Finnish lady started talking to me a while back :> 

Ps. there are some females here on SAS that I admire from afar, but they are just too cool to say hi to. I would not be able to keep up with their wit and imagination.

ps2. femalezzz. I feel like the dad in friday night dinner


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't care what someone's gender is and treat everyone the same.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I talk to myself.

Males message me much more, so the few connections I made on here were with guys (I messaged one first, because I related to his posts). I tried messaging a girl I wanted to be friends with, but I was too afraid to reply to her message. But I talk to no one now. I don't even reply to messages anymore.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

^same

I'm more than happy to talk with anyone, but men make the first move in talking to me most often.

I'm absolutely terrified to contact people first. I fear that I won't have anything interesting to say. I wonder if that's common among other women here.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

None.

It's very strange, but I feel less anxious talking face-to-face instead of text chat.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm male and talk with males and females.
I noticed more guys leave VMs while more females leave me PMs, not that I get a lot of either.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I talk to anyone that's willing to talk to me and is a nice person. I think the male/female ratio is about 50/50. I'm really willing to talk to anyone regardless of gender.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Both....anyone who I have a resonance with I will talk to. It would be good if there were more though.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Just noticed your location is "Al Kharid." :lol
> 
> Aaaah I'm being hit with childhood runescape memory flashbacks. Special mention to the damn Prince Ali Rescue quest, that nobody completes because its a pain in the a** haha


Rewards: Free passage through the Lumbridge - Al-Kharid toll gate upon completion

Save 3 coins!? Totally worth it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyone here. Don't lie that you don't talk to me. That hurts my feelings.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

Mostly other males, I guess because we have more in common right of the bat.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Uh i don't know i get messages from random people or friends at random times.i dont talk to anyone regularly or on a daily basis.

just happens randomly


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone who's nice.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

mainly talk with guys, probably because they have messaged me first, i dont message others too much
i try to keep conversations going, but usually some die out and new ones start up, just depends


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Like CrimeClub said, I talk with people who are nice. But to be honest, it's mostly women. I feel I try and speak with guys as much as gals, but guys don't respond back as much.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

No one. It's rare for me to quote and get quoted. Sometimes I don't reply because I don't know what to say and feel awkward. Usually when I quote it's because I know them from other forums.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Mostly girls. 4 girls, 2 guys.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I talk to Mark and I talk at Alan when he gets the nerve to send a message. I think he must sit there for days, typing fervidly and sometimes just gazing at my message with his fingers trembling above the keyboard. All that self-doubt leads to a lot of heavy editing though, and by the time it's sent, the message has been reduced to the size of a paragraph and comes across as pretty nonchalant. But I could be projecting.

I talk to a couple of other people less than once a month. I am not very brave lately and usually unsure of what to say after "hello".


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Nobody. I regularly talked with a few people right after I first joined (males, all of whom initiated contact), but one of us would stop replying to the other at some point due to anxiety, or the conversation would simply "die out".


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've talked with a few assorted people (mostly female) by PM but I'm not that great at sustained contact. I tend to trade a few PMs and then disappear for months. It's kinda weird. I have basically no female contacts IRL outside of my family so females are more interesting to talk to.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I only talk to one guy on here


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Feels like I talk to the empty space and sit around waiting for an echo round these parts. Man, I can't even socialize on the anonymous internet.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Interdastin poll result....


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

SAS message board as a whole, I try to interact with everybody. I'm most comfortable in the 30+ forum but I post to other general forums too.

On a personal level, one on one....nobody at the moment and for quite awhile now. I've done it in the past but like always, I lose touch the connection. Seems like how I am in real life too, I can talk to co-workers and classmates, associates but I can't seem to connect with them outside of school or workplace environment.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Quite a few people. I used to have no contacts on here at all, and then now there are people here I genuinely consider friends. Mostly friends I'll never meet, but like, a girl from here and I went to a vintage market and got vietnamese food. So modern.

I talk to vastly more men than women directly (e.g. PMs, chat, etc) but I talk to a lot of women when posting. I'd like to have more female friends on here, but I don't really know how or whether they'd even be interested. For some reason, both online and offline, I feel intimidated by other girls. Which sucks, because girls are cool.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i talk to myself out loud on the forum


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I enjoy talking to both males and females equality. However, I usually feel like I screw up a conversation by saying something I think is completely stupid, which makes me feel awkward and then leads me to sadness.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm a female and sadly I talk to no one 
Partially because I'm not good at talking to people first, partially because I'm too boring for people to talk to me first


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

pretty much just giving myself a medium in which I can talk to myself


----------



## manofkent (Sep 15, 2014)

I talk to women mainly but have received messages from males which I'm happy to respond to although it's usually just concerning a post I made that they can relate to. I'm fairly new here anyway and I would love to get to know a girl on here


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

I usually only get messages from guys and probably only a couple girls. But yeah the conversations usually never last long.

There's about two people on this forum that I've actually formed friendships with. Really glad I met them haha :3


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I randomly pop in and out of threads, occasionally reply to a private message on the odd times that I do get them. Not as active on this forum as I used to be and even then my posts were far and few between!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I prefer the permabanned, via text.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm a male who speaks to both Males and females. It's more down to their interests then there gender.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I really only have full conversations with one person here on a consistent, every day basis without missing a day. There are people I talk to every few days. There are people I talk to every now and then.

The person I talk to every single day is a guy. The people I talk to every few days are (all?) guys. The people I talk to every now and then are guys and girls.

There are people I would like to talk to more, but I don't like to feel like I'm being a bother to people.

And for some reason, I worry more when talking to girls than to guys. I never know what to say to girls. :sus


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> And for some reason, I worry more when talking to girls than to guys. I never know what to say to girls. :sus


 Say what up b ia tchs dig my pink letters or what....


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^air-tight.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Say what up b ia tchs dig my pink letters or what....


They would shun me for not being able to tell the difference between pink and purple. :b :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> They would shun me for not being able to tell the difference between pink and purple. :b :lol


 seriously thats very light purple your using...








....this cow knows purple...


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

blue2 said:


> seriously thats very light purple your using...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I use purple. This would be pink. :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I use purple. This would be pink. :b


Oh yeah thats pretty sweet you proved the cow wrong for the first time ever and that cow is seriously smart....:eyes


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Oh yeah thats pretty sweet you proved the cow wrong for the first time ever and that cow is seriously smart....:eyes


I wonder if you actually meant to name yourself green2. :b *giggle*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I wonder if you actually meant to name yourself green2. :b *giggle*


I don't know names don't mean much to me, but if i had to do it again I'd call myself a strong manly name like jack or something...:teeth


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I talk with guys and girls on SAS but I guess more girls. Sometimes I'll just leave visitor messages to people rather than PM's. For some reason I think VM's are less intrusive even though that doesn't really make sense.

I've sent out a few friend requests and have had a few sent to me. There are some posters I'd like to talk to or talk to more and send them friend requests but they just seem too cool for school, so to speak, so I don't.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Attractive and effeminate young men who post pretty pictures of themselves in their albums. The only downer is that 9/10 of them end up reporting me for indecently propositioning them and I get warned by a moderator not to contact them again. So basically no one. If you're wondering, the remaining 1/10 get weird with me and/or tell me that their pictures are more than ten years old so I stop talking to them. Such is life...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> There are some posters I'd like to talk to or talk to more and send them friend requests but they just seem too cool for school, so to speak, so I don't.


Same here, there're a dozen of those too cool for school guys I'd like to talk with but I get too intimidated.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

No one. Everyone is mostly too old here and it makes me feel kinda umcomfortable tbh


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

For me it's fairly equal. Both sexes = 0 people


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I talk with males and females mostly on a SAS skype group


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I usually talk to women. I feel more comfortable around them, and always have. I can't talk to men in any sort of private setting (eg. pm, chat, romantic candlelit dinners) without getting the shakes.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Me + Talking = not a working combination.

...which is unfortunate, because there are a lot of interesting people here.

I can be totally, completely, utterly interested in someone, but when it comes to personal communication with them, all I'm able to muster up is... :blank <--- this sums it up.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I mostly talk to both genders through Skype groups. On SAS I don't really talk to anyone anymore. I'll exchange VMs once and a while but that's about it. I think I'm a bit cold with people when it comes to one-on-one conversations, and I'm not the best when it comes to initiating.


----------

